# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Baby: een koortslip kan levensgevaarlijk zijn

## FRANCOIS580

Baby: een koortslip kan levensgevaarlijk zijn 

*Een koortslip bij jongeren en volwassenen is een onschuldig iets dat meestal na enkele dagen spontaan verdwijnt. Bij baby's mag dit echter niet onderschat worden en vraagt tijdig medische hulp. Een koortslip bij baby's jonger dan drie maanden is immers levensgevaarlijk. Wordt niet tijdig ingegrepen, dan kan dit zelfs oorzaak zijn van hersenvliesontsteking. Hoe kun je een koortslip bij baby's voorkomen, en wat is de voorkeursbehandeling als je baby er toch mee te maken krijgt?* 

Een koortslip is een infectie van de huid of van de slijmvliezen. Deze voor baby's ernstige aandoening wordt veroorzaakt door het herpes virus. Zo'n koortslip bestaat uit meerder, dicht op elkaar staande blaasjes op of in de directe omgeving van de lippen. De kleurterleeftijd is het gevaarlijkst voor besmetting met het herpes virus. Slechts een klein aantal baby's krijgt écht zo'n koortslip. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde meermaals aan dat de oorzaak van een koortslip in de genen moet worden gezocht.

*Verminderde weerstand*

Een verminderde weerstand ligt steeds aan de basis van een koortslip. Het herpes virus houdt zich meestal stil in de zenuwen die zich in en rond je mond bevinden. Bij een verminderde weerstand als gevolg van ziekte en koorts slaat het virus toe. Dat is eveneens het geval wanneer je een relatief lange periode met eetproblemen kampt of wanneer je té lang in de zon vertoefde. Vrouwen zijn tijdens hun menstruatie bijzonder gevoelig voor het herpes virus.

*Herpes virus erg besmettelijk*

Het herpes virus is erg besmettelijk, zeker bij baby's tot zes maanden. Hun afweermechanisme is dan immers nog in volle ontwikkeling, waardoor ze extra vatbaar zijn voor allerlei besmettingen. Besmet speeksel kan zelfs voldoende zijn om een herpes besmetting te veroorzaken. 
Als de moeder herpes heeft, kan zij dit zelfs tijdens de geboorte doorgeven aan haar baby. Dat kan ook door het gebruik van een onvoldoende gereinigde fopspeen, een drinkbeker, speelgoed of een slabbetje.

*Van onschuldig tot levensgevaarlijk*

Een koortslip varieert dus van onschuldig tot.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## christel1

Dit artikel bevat een klein deel maar van de waarheid. 
Een moeder kan bij de geboorte het herpesvirus doorgeven als zij besmet is met herpes genitalis en ze op dat moment net een aanval heeft, is dit het geval zal de gyneacoloog al onmiddelijk overgaan tot een keizersnede, als het een gyneacoloog is met gezond verstand natuurlijk. 
Als je een koortsblaas hebt als mama of als bezoeker dan geef je het kind zeker al geen kus maar blijf je er best af. 
Het herpesvirus kan bij een kind/baby hersenvliesontsteking veroorzaken maar daar vind ik in het artikel niets over terug... En dat stoort me wel heel erg. 
En wat heeft nu een fopspeen, een slabbetje, een drinkbeker of speelgoed te maken met het overdragen van het herpesvirus, een mama of papa steekt dat toch niet in zijn mond als ze een koortsblaas hebben ? Een niet goed gereinigde fopspeen (als je het al reinigt, enkel als het op de grond valt deed ik dat) kan volgens mij het herpesvirus al niet doorgeven, wat een niet goed gesteriliseerde tuit van een drinkbeker of zuigfles kan veroorzaken is wel spruw en dat kan dan heel goed behandeld worden door daktarin orale gel aan de fopspeen te doen of aan de zuigfles... 
Het artikel is onvolledig en zeker niet correct te noemen, mama van 2 kinderen en ik heb zelf het herpes maar niet genitaal.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Sorry Christel, maar alle info die je hier aanhaalt, is wel degelijk in het artikel terug te vinden! Bezoek mijn website dan maar onderaan het artikel hier...

Maak er een gezellige paasdag van!

----------


## christel1

François, er is maar een gedeelte van in terug te vinden, het artikel is onvolledig ze spreken enkel van herpes simplex maar niet van herpes genitalis en dat kan de moeder ook doorgeven bij de geboorte aan haar baby, dit is herpes op en rond de vagina en zeer besmettelijk als je net een opstoot hebt als je moet bevallen. Over die hersenvliesontsteking, sorry daar had ik overgekeken dus en over die handschoentjes die de baby zou moeten dragen, zou het niet eerders andersom zijn, dat de ouders beter handschoenen dragen als ze een koortsblaas hebben zodat zij dit niet doorgeven aan de baby ? 
Ik heb eens zo een grote koortsblaas gehad toen ik een jaar of 20 was dat de HA me niet liet gaan werken, heel mijn lip stond vol tot onder en in mijn neus en ik werkte niet met kinderen maar met volwassenen. En door het herpessyndroom heb ik later ook CVS gekregen of het is toch 1 van de oorzaken voor CVS. 
Nog een fijn paasweekend

----------

